# Need comments on Samsung UA32EH5330R



## bad_till_bones (Oct 21, 2012)

Any reviews/opinions on Samsung UA32EH5330R.  


1.  Price offered is 40k.  Is that OK or should I crack the deal else where?

2.  Any other choice in the same range?

3. And how would be Samsung UA32EH5000R if cancel the option of Smart TV?


*EDIT -* Have made up my mind for Samsung UA32EH5000R!  Hope it's a nice set n best in it's range.


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

Around same price you can get 3D TV from Lg.
LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television
LINK
LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Samsung 32EH5000 too is a very good basic led tv you can get it for 30-32k.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Oct 21, 2012)

Have dropped the idea of UA32EH5330R.  Some budget constraint has come.

Max budget is 30k to 32k only!  

That is why re-shortlisted Samsung UA32EH5000R.  Do suggest if you people feel I could have any other good alternative in this price range.

Thanks


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 22, 2012)

40k for EH5300 is not worth at all.
For 35.5k EH6030 is available at ebay.
Apart from that if you are willing to spend that much and you don't need 3D then buy ES5600 for around 40-42k.
Else EH5000 is the cheap and best option.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok!  So Samsung UA32EH5000R is final this Diwali 

BTW - What time would be the best for discounts/schemes?  lol  Close to Diwali or say Oct end?


----------



## Nagarajan (Oct 22, 2012)

I heard that viewing 3D from 32 inch and below will not good looking/viewing. How about this one LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television as per your suggestion Minion ???

Also, What is the difference between LG 32LM6200 & LG 32LM6400  ??

Buying 3D Tv is good in LG ?


----------



## Minion (Oct 22, 2012)

^^That Depend on person to person.LG 32LM6200 is a very good performer.
See this links
LG 32LM6400 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com

LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com

LG is providing Passive glasses which have their own advantages.

You can take a look at 
Philips 32PFL7977/V7
*www.philips.co.in/c/televisions/7000-series-81-cm-32-inch-easy-3d-ddb-32pfl7977_v7/prd/
in showroom


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nagarajan said:


> I heard that viewing 3D from 32 inch and below will not good looking/viewing. How about this one LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television as per your suggestion Minion ???
> 
> Also, What is the difference between LG 32LM6200 & LG 32LM6400  ??
> 
> Buying 3D Tv is good in LG ?



Well, The 3D TVs from LG are said to be one the best in 3D as they use passive glasses which not only excellent picture quality but also since they don't have batteries in them which makes them light weighted.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Oct 24, 2012)

Getting a deal of 31k for Samsung UA32EH5000R.

Just some final queries - 

1.  Any other option that is better in the same range?
2. Should I wait till Diwali for some good offers?


----------



## Minion (Oct 24, 2012)

^^Take a look at Sony 32CX420 too.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 24, 2012)

bad_till_bones said:


> Getting a deal of 31k for Samsung UA32EH5000R.
> 
> Just some final queries -
> 
> ...


There is nothing better than that in that range.


----------



## bad_till_bones (Oct 24, 2012)

If I am not wrong that's a LCD.

Bro, I am looking for LED only.  Just wanted to know any other LED choice in the same range or Samsung UA32EH5000R would be the best?


----------

